# New member - Looking into setting up a mobile coffee business



## Mitch46 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this site, thought I'd say hi.

I am in Aberdeenshire and I am looking into the possibility of setting up a mobile coffee trailer.

Something eye catching like a horse box would draw in customers. Any advice on a trailer conversion would be appreciated.

My idea was to start with weekend shows and events to get going, then find a good pitch in Aberdeen during the week.

I know of one Piaggio van in the area so I also don't want to stand on peoples toes, but Aberdeenshire is a large place.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hi welcome to the forum. @coffeebean a member here runs his own mobile coffee solution and can also help provide equipment at good prices!


----------



## Mitch46 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks jlarkin. I have spoken to coffeebean about the equipment he is able to provide. Very helpful.

I would firstly need to purchase a trailer and convert it or get my hands on an already converted trailer.

Would you know of anyone who has done this before?


----------



## daddyg (Feb 7, 2015)

welcome to the forum from another newbie, I am going to follow this and the advice you receive closely, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Worth having a chat with Towability regarding trailers.

Looks like their site might be down this weekend but contact via Bella Barista if not up when you read this


----------



## clairiefairy (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello Mitch46! Am watching with interest. I'm a good bit further down the road than you. Have you got much further with your plans?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

clairiefairy said:


> Hello Mitch46! Am watching with interest. I'm a good bit further down the road than you. Have you got much further with your plans?


Hi Clairiefairy, what sort of thing are you looking to set up? I can give you a quote for everything you need including fitting - drop me a pm! Andy


----------

